# HELP!!!!! with installing EZdrummer software download : )



## Bobbyb205 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone!!! I'm new to this so first let me say thanks for any and all help! I am an adult (age 48) songwriter/full time musician who is just getting into using the Acoustica Mixcraft ProStudio 5 software on my Inspiron 9300 laptop loaded with Windows XP "Pro" SP3...(I am a COMPLETE NEWBIE regarding computers but I am REALLY into learning and am very dedicated into NOT being left behind like a "dino"! I purchased the $179 "download" for the EZdrummer package and downloaded it via their website...BUT...during the installation portion I keep receiving a message saying: Error 1309. Error reading from file: " C:\DOCUME~1\Default\Locals~1\Temp\...\EZCore.pdf. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it " I did a search on my computer and couldn't find anything like this...PLEASE HELP!!! I've read online that people have had success using the EZdrummer software with Mixcraft as their host...am I not doing something -OR- is there something I can do to install the EZdrummer info? THANKS SO MUCH!!!<!-- google_ad_section_end --> <!-- / message -->


----------



## Djenty (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't help cuz I'm tech retarded, but I will say this. I use mixcraft with ezdrummer/dfh. Just in case you needed further confirmation on that.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 6, 2011)

If you bought it, contact Toontrack's support and they should be able to help you out


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jul 7, 2011)

It sounds like the download was corrupted somehow, and the file either didn't download completely or not at all.

As far as how to fix it...what Technomancer said.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd also suggest downloading and installing again. If that does not work, the Toontrack support forum is excellent, they helped me out many times.


----------



## sggod89 (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I got that error once.. you have to make sure you installing it into the right directory C:\Program Files\Toontrack or C:\Program Files (x86)\Toontrack


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 7, 2011)

sggod89 said:


> I think I got that error once.. you have to make sure you installing it into the right directory C:\Program Files\Toontrack or C:\Program Files (x86)\Toontrack



^
This is the solution


----------

